# Christmas gifts for teen boys?



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

I have four nephews between the ages of 13 and 19 and this year we're buying (small) Christmas gifts for all of them. I also have three nieces in the same age range, but I think I have them covered (necklaces from Etsy). In the past few years we've drawn names or had homemade Christmas (where you basically make the same thing for everyone, but personalize it) and we usually end up being the lame aunt and uncle and give money or gift cards for birthdays. So I feel like this is the first time in a while that I've really had to think about gifts for all of them and I'm totally overwhelmed! I really want to give them something they'll like this year, and I've tried fishing for ideas a bit, but they're all very nice boys and don't want to ask outright for anything so I'm coming up short on ideas. The two younger ones are really into video games and I'm not such a fan of those so I don't really want to give them anything to do with gaming. The mom of the 17 year old said that he'd love a gift card to a local fast food place because he goes out to lunch with his friends a lot. I'll fall back on that one since his mom swears he would be really happy about it, but if possible I'd like to get him something more original or personal. We're staying in the $15 range for gifts. Any ideas? Please help!


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

I understand your desire but truth is, most of what teens really appreciate is money and gift cards. They are at the age where they want to get out and do things with friends but they may not have the funds. I fought it for many years with all my older nieces and nephews but eventually, I gave in and everyone seemed happier lol.

Teen boys are also trickier than girls. Girls you can do smelly lotions and such and they love it. Boys, well... 15 dollars, I'd do movie tickets, a pre-paid game at a laser tag place, cosmic bowling tickets, maybe a little pocket multi-tool.... I think that's all I have unless they have specific interests. Sorry!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless you really know the teens and their interests, cash or gift cards are the way to go. Especially boys as they not only want to go out, but they may want to be able to treat a girl - and that gets expensive.


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

As the mother of a teen (well, 20 now) son, I can tell you with certainty that gift cards are ALWAYS appreciated. If you really feel that you want to give something else, most boys will like a cool winter hat or sometimes a wallet.


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses! I like the wallet idea - I'm going to think about that one. But it's good to know that gift cards would be appreciated and not considered a cop out!! My boys are small still, so it's really hard for me to figure out these teenage boys! They definitely all have hobbies and interests that I'm aware of, but on a $15 -ish budget, it's hard to play to those interests in a significant way.

Thanks again!


----------



## Whocares (Oct 2, 2010)

Do they have a ipod?You could give them a $15 itunes card.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I've given gift cards for gas to my friend’s boys over sixteen. They are all responsible for their own gas and while they work, every little bit helps. (Boys who have recently turned sixteen and started to drive seem to like it best.)


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

As the mother of a 15 year old, I can tell you his favorite gifts are itunes gift cards. He would also love a gift card to a fast food restaurant or the movies or paintballing or bowling.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

My son is 10 but 'hangs out' with some kids in his drama class who are up to age 14. What they like are gift cards and cash and those video games that you dont want to give LOL. However $15 wont get you a video game...
Gift cards to fast food places, coffee type places, things like that. My son still loves legos and puzzles and things and so do his friends so maybe something little like that?

But honestly your best gift is the gift of money in some fashion.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree with the gift card idea (I have teenage boys and a teenage nephew), but an actual gift is fun too. Every year for Christmas I get my boys and nephew a wooden or metal puzzle of some kind - not a jigsaw, but a brain teaser-type thing, where you have to figure out how to take something apart and/or put it back together. I either order from a catalog like Mindware, or pick them up at a toy store.

But you can't go wrong with a gift card. I usually go with Amazon, which has just about everything!


----------



## krisnic (Dec 16, 2004)

Gift cards, gift cards, gift cards.

But our 14 year old (15 in January) has also asked for 2 goldfish and 4 rolls of colored duct tape (to make things out of). lol


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

When my brother was that age I got him a gift card to Best Buy ($20 I think?) and he said it was the best gift he got that year because he got to choose what he wanted!

Teen boys are SO DIFFICULT! I hate figuring out gifts for my BILs!!!

(Although, this year we found little candy tins that look like the old Nintendo controllers)


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

My kids are 2 of 20 nieces & nephews, and I definatley have seen the transition in the early teens to just wanting money & gift cards. If you know a specific place, I'd do a gift card (esp if it is the same specific place you may be able to get a deal on them). For my nieces & nephews when we don't know a specific place I either do oragami money (like fold the cash into the shape of a shirt or something) OR dollar coins









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krisnic* 
But our 14 year old (15 in January) has also asked for 2 goldfish and 4 rolls of colored duct tape (to make things out of). lol


----------



## mamabear99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I also have given in to the gift card trend. While I fought it because it seemed impersonal, if it is to a specific destination, then they enjoy using it and appreciate that. I just grew tired of the stress of putting so much time into coming up with a fitting gift while knowing it was a 50/50 proposition that they woould like it - then it is wasted time and money, or someone has to do a return, etc. Keep it simple -


----------

